# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Prostatakrebs jetzt Knochenmetastasen Gleason 10

## Magdalena79

Hallo, ich bin ganz neu hier und mache mir sehr Sorgen um meinen Vater 77 Jahre.
Hier sein bisheriger Krankheitsverlauf:
Herbst 2011 transurethrale ausschälung der Prostata aufgrund von Vergrösserung und Beschwerden.
Februar 2012 Entfernung der Prostata mit umliegenden Lymphgefässen T3b (3 von 14 Lymphbahnen betroffen)
Hormontherapie (Depotspritze alle 3 Monate)

Seit Januar 2013 wissen wir nun das der Krebs gestreut hat - Knochenmetastasen
PSA 3,69, Gleason Score 5+5=10
Seit ca. einer Woche nun Bestrahlung des Beckens und Zometa Infusionen alle 4 Wochen.

Was mich sehr beschäftigt ist der Gleason 5+5=10 !!!! Schlechter geht ja garnicht :-( 
Was bedeutet das für meinen Vater?? Das der Krebs nicht mehr heilbar ist?
Ich habe kein gutes Gefühl, obwohl mein Vater für seine 77 Jahre relativ fit ist (macht viel Sport / Schwimmen)
Ich fühle mich als stehe ich machtlos da und sehe wie die Krankheit überhand nimmt.
Wie geht der Weg weiter und wo endet er? Wird mit der Bestrahlung der Krebs aufgehalten oder gar geheilt?

LG Magdalena

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Magdalena, nach meiner Kenntnis ist Prostatakrebs mit Knochenmetastasen nicht mehr heilbar. Zu einer krebsspezifischen Lebenserwartung kann und will ich jedoch auch bei sehr viel mehr Info nichts sagen. Diese lassen sich auf Einzelfälle nur sehr bedingt anwenden. 

Leider weiß ich es nur so. Die behandelnden Ärzte können mehr sagen. 
Viele Grüße, D.

----------


## Magdalena79

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, ja heilbar ist der Krebs nicht mehr. Damals nach der Prostata Entfernung hat man noch Witze gemacht wie : `Du stirbst mit Krebs aber nicht an Krebs´. Heute bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher.
Ich bin ziemlich down deshalb, wie gesagt meinem Vater geht es körperlich (noch) ziemlich gut.
Ich kann mich im Moment auf nichts konzentrieren, traue mich keinen Urlaub zu planen und muß immer an diese Krankheit denken. 
Dazu kommt noch das ich das einzigste Kind meiner Eltern bin, somit sind keine Geschwister die genauso fühlen und mit denen man sich austauscht. Ich fühl mich alleine mit meinen Sorgen.
Mein Vater spricht über seine Krankheit und hat natürlich Ängste. Meine Mutter steckt momentan in einer `nicht wahrhaben wollen und nicht dran denken und schon garnicht drüber reden ´Phase. 
Wie hoch ist die Lebenserwartung bei Gleason 10 ? Sind es nur noch Monate oder kann man noch Jahre mit dem Krebs leben. Bleibt der Krebswachstum irgendwann einfach stehn? Fragen über Fragen. Ich kenne einige Fälle aus fernem Bekanntenkreis die auch Prostata ca hatten und sehr schnell gestorben sind. Ich habe so Angst vor der nächsten Zeit.
LG Magdalena

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Magdalena,

auch ich wage es nicht, irgend etwas Prognostisches zu schreiben. Immerhin glaube ich, nicht falsch zu liegen, wenn ich vorschlage, die bisherige Zometa-Therapie (die an und für sich in Ordnung ist) mit weiteren modernsten Heilmitteln zu ergänzen oder abzulösen. In meinem Fall hat sich das als zweckmässig erwiesen; ich werde mit Zoladex (subkutane Depot-Injektion), Zytiga (Tabletten) und Xgeva (Spritzen) erfolgreich behandelt, doch muss ich gleich beifügen, dass, was für mich gilt, nicht unebdingt auch für Deinen Vater hilfreich sein muss, leider. Gegen Knochenmetastasen scheint Alpharadin sehr wirkungsvoll zu sein, doch weiss ich nicht, ob es (neben anderen vor der Zulassung stehenden Therapeutika) im sog. Härtefallverfahren in Deutschland erhältlich ist.

Es wäre also Sache der Ärzte Deines Vaters, in dieser Hinsicht aktiv zu werden un d für die beste Threapie zu sorgen. Sollten sie das nicht tun wollen, würde ich, wäre ich an der Stelle Deines Vaters, einen raschen Arztwechsel zu einem Spezialisten anstreben, der auf dem Laufenden ist.

Da Du so allein kämpfen musst wäre es für Dich vielleicht hilfreich, die *Hotline* des BPS zu nutzen und dich dort beraten zu lassen. 

Dir und Deiner Mutter wünsche ich viel Kraft und Deinem Vater alles Gute, vor allem gute Ärzte.

Jürg

----------


## Diogenes_57

Liebe Magdalena, 

ich halte es für ziemlich unrealistisch, dass Ihr Euch in der Familie bei einem 77 jährigen Vater und Mutter wahrscheinlich passenden Alters nicht ernsthaft mit dem Sterben beschäftigt. Das hat mit Krebs nichts zu tun sondern nur mit fortgeschrittenem Lebensalter. Der Tod gehört zum Leben wie die Geburt. 

Der Gleason Score wird aus dem operierten Gewebe gewonnen. Er dürfte bei metastasiertem Krebs nur wenig mit einer allgemeinen und noch weniger mit der individuellen Lebenserwartung Deines Vaters zu tun haben. Bei dem Alter Deines Vaters ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit immer noch hoch, mit und nicht an Krebs zu sterben. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Magdalena,

der niedrige PSA und der hohe GS sollte dich aber nicht enttäuschen und einen tiefen Fall verursachen.
Neben der weitgehenden Entdifferenzierung könnt ihr durchaus die Knochenmetastasen versuchen ruhig zu stellen. Sprecht mit einem Onkologen der auch der Komplementären Onkologie aufgeschlossen ist. 

Aus meiner Sicht - und ich weiß sehr wohl wovon ich rede - keine harte Therapieformen, sondern nur welche, die dass Immunsystem stärken und mit den Metastasen leben ohne harte Reaktionen von diesen zu provozieren.
Als Therapieform können das sein:

- Curkuma
- Artesunate
- DCA
- Vitamin C
- Vitamin D ab 20.000 E
 nicht als orale Einnahme, sondern als Infusionen, als hoher Verstärker die Erwärmung auf 39,5°C

Eine mögliche Chance ist die Redifferenenzierung von DNA verstümmelten Chromosomen die mittlerweile wissenschaftlich zuhauf publiziert und nachgewiesen ist. Hier besonders bei Vitamin D.

Ich wünsche eine glückliche Hand auch in Bezug des Onkologen.
Evtl. wäre dieser Beitrag in Fortgeschritten besser aufgehoben.

Hans-J.

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Magdalena,
habe Deine Beiträge über Deinen Vater gelesen und verstehe Deine Ängste. Auch ich als Betroffener habe solche Ängste ausgestanden, obwohl mein Gleason mit 6 wesentlich niedriger war. (siehe mein Profil). Aber ich möchte Dir und Deinem Vater Mut machen, denn durch meine Krankheitsgeschichte bin ich mit Betroffenen in Kontakt gekommen, die ebenfalls Gleason 10 hatten, manche hatten einen PSA von 1 000!! Und diese leben heute noch. Sie sind zwar nicht mehr heilbar, aber das Fortschreiten der Krankheit konnte bei diesen Betroffenen sehr verzögert werden.
Es reagiert jeder Mensch anders und ich hoffe es auch sehr für Dich und vor allem für Deinen Vater, dass sich bei Ihm der Verlauf seiner Krankheit um viele Jahre verzögert, so dass er noch bei guter Lebensqualität noch lange bei Euch leben kann.
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich
Siegfried

----------


## Magdalena79

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Antworten, das hat mir ganz viel Mut und Hoffnung gegeben!
Mein Vater wir nun seit ca. 2 Wochen bestrahlt (insgesamt 4 Wochen) und es geht ihm meiner Meinung sehr gut dabei, habe mit Nebenwirkungen gerechnet, die sich aber bisher nicht bemerkbar machen.

Ich habe auch das Gefühl das er ärztlich gut betreut wird und in guten Händen ist, werde beim nächsten Arztbesuch versuchen dabei zu sein damit ich mir selbst ein Bild davon machen kann und auch mit den Ärzten reden kann.

Somit fühle ich mich entspannter und ruhiger als noch vor ein paar Tagen, was sicherlich auch an diesem tollen Forum liegt :-)

Wir leben mit der Krankheit intensiver zusammen, viele Dinge verlieren jetzt ihre Bedeutung weil sie nicht mehr wichtig sind.
Liebe Grüsse Magdalena

----------

